
To Catch Robber,The FBI Attempted an Unprecedented Grab for Google Location Data - belltaco
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/08/15/to-catch-a-robber-the-fbi-attempted-an-unprecendeted-grab-for-google-location-data/#64ad720b741d
======
econ4all
> Google didn’t provide the information, the cops still found their suspect in
> the end.

Good.

> the FBI’s remarkable attempt to force Google to assist in its investigation
> will likely worry all who were disturbed by an Associated Press
> investigation published on Monday that claimed Google continued to track
> people even when they turned location features off.

That's not true, location history is but one feature != all location features.

